

Unsolved Problems in Physics - splat
http://www.oglethorpe.edu/faculty/~m_rulison/top10.htm

======
btipling
I think there are far more unsolved problems than just this. As Feynman said,
physics is like watching two grandmasters play a game of chess. A novice might
learn the rules by watching but wont understand why masters chose a move or
know all the rules from watching one game.

------
Panoramix
This list is rather one-sided. What about gravitational waves, nuclear fusion,
turbulence, super high energy cosmic rays?

------
zppx
This list only includes problems from theoretical physics, I prefer a list
that also includes some problems from experimental physics and applied
physics. Problems about superconductivity, neutrino detection, among others
areas.

~~~
pigbucket
Also worthy: the physics of mathematical objects. E.g., Why doesn't the square
on the hypotenuse just slide off?

~~~
colah
Er... What!?!

> Why doesn't the square on the hypotenuse just slide off?

This is nonsensical to me. Could you please elaborate? You seem to be asking
why an idea isn't effected by gravity...

~~~
pigbucket
I'm sure ideas are affected by gravity (think Aristotle, and the idea of
rest), generously understood, and according to one story about an apple even
effected by gravity, but as for the square falling off the hypotenuse, that
was just a joke, which has itself fallen quite flat.

~~~
danger
+1 for this thread

------
Groxx
To the "why not X" comments:

It's a list with _eleven_ entries. Do you really expect a comprehensive set?

And the black hole information problem (#8) is neatly solved by having all
data in the black hole revealed on a the event horizon. Granted, just a
theory, but you're welcome to go and look. Bring a camera ;)

------
jackdawjack
don't forget the yang-mills mass gap and the navier-stokes initial value
problem, both clay millennium problems and both rather important. Well the
yang-mills one is probably more important, this list is a bit m-theory biased.

I think the m is originally for membrane, not "magic" but apparently its open
to interpretation.

~~~
Maro
The way those problems are posed, by the Clay Institute, they're more math
problems than physics problems. Check out the price lectures on their site to
see what I mean.

------
ZitchDog
What about dark matter?

~~~
RK
Or dark energy.

------
olh
The answer is "Chuck Norris". Or you can typecast "Chuck Norris" to integer,
that is 42.

For real, the quality of my answer equals to the quality of these questions.

